# Videos of Rose in her run



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Some videos of my little runner in her run 

I normally put a lot more toys in but she was already so active I thought it was a good video opportunity.

through the loop


under the loop


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

didnt I say no 1 checks the small animal section


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW she is soooooo cute!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she should have been called Speedy hahaha


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks guys shes great fun doesnt sit still at all


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

Aww bless her :001_wub:


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

aw so cute :001_wub:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

She is a nutter :lol: lol x


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awww so cute, shes so fast, i thought they were slow lol


----------

